# Job offer from Exxon mobil Qatar



## samkor11

Dear Friends,

Few days ago I received Linked In request from Exxon mobil Qatar and very next day received email stating they found my experience matching with their job requirements and sent online interview form.
in that interview form the question were general and not include any technical questions.
I sent my answers and next day received Job offer that include monthly salary 17,800 US$ + family status and relocation allowance. (I have 10 yrs. of experience in Mechanical field)

I am very surprised to see employment offer without any technical interview.

Does anybody have similar experience?

Please share your views.

BTW, the sender name is 
Thomas Hardley
Head, Human Resources Dept.
EXXONMOBIL QATAR.



Thanks,


----------



## fniazi4u

Looks like a total fake to me.. I am not working in Qatar, I am in KSA, But I have never heard of any such cases, hiring on such a salary , without any technical interview etc....


----------



## BedouGirl

You've already been told on Qatar Living that it's a scam. No reputable organization recruits in this way. If you really want to be sure, then it's best to call them.


----------



## samkor11

Dear Friends,
Thanks for your valuable reply. I already know that it's kind of scam because nobody will get job offer without technical interview. I just posted this topic to aware another person and want to know if anybody came to this kind of situation..anyway thanks again for quick response..


----------



## roslibz

*Exxonmobil UAE*

Dear Friends,

Me too. I already get the contract agreement  But the letter from UAE.

Exxon Mobil (Al Khalij) Inc.
POB 30686
Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates
Date: 13th July, 2014

Attention: MR. RZ

EMPLOYMENT CONTRACT AGREEMENT

EXXONMOBIL UAE a corporation registered in UAE with International Oil and Gas interest herein after
referred to as "Employer", the undersigned ,………………Print full names……………………………… Herein
referred to as “Employee” in consideration of mutual promises made as follows:
ARTICLE 1. EMPLOYMENT
Acceptance of Employment Section 1.01.
Employer hereby employs employee and employee hereby accepts employment with employer as SENIOR
MECHANICAL TECHNICIAN
Terms of Employment Section 1.02. The employment period will commence from 23rd September 2014, or
as agreed, for a duration of 36 months after which employment shall ceased or be renewed for further 3 years
or as to be mutually agreed.
ARTICLE 2. DUTIES OF EMPLOYEE
Position, Description and Duties The SENIOR MECHANICAL TECHNICIAN will:
*Specifies and qualifies mechanical and electro-mechanical components
*Provides technical and operational leadership
*Works with technicians and engineers developing and testing equipment and systems
*Analyze complex engineering problems and offer effective resolutions
*Supervise and direct a team of engineers, designers and support personnel
*Interact with all engineering disciplines, construction project managers, and clients
*Perform other duties as assigned by the Project Manager as needed
*Supports the Technical Manager in the engineering and management functions required to
successfully complete the project.
*Assists in the supervision of engineering, budgeting, and scheduling.
Time and Attention Section 2.02. Employee agrees to devote all of his time, attention and energy to the
performance of employee's duties in pursuant to this agreement, and shall perform such duties to the best of
employee's ability.
Adherence to Rules Section 2.03. Employee's at all times during the performance of this Agreement shall
strictly adhere to and obey all the rules and regulations now in effect or as subsequently modified or enacted
by employer ,to govern the conduct of employees.
Satisfactory Performance of Duties Section 2.04. The employment shall continue only as long as the services
rendered by employee are satisfactory to Employer, notwithstanding any other provision contained in this
agreement. Employer shall be the judge as to whether the services of employee are satisfactory.
Obligations to Third Parties Section 2.05. Employee warrants and represents that employee has the ability to
enter into this agreement , that entering into and performing under this Agreement will not violate Employee's
agreement with any third party , and that there Exist no restrictions or obligations to any third parties which
will restrict Employee's performance of duties under this Agreement

ARTICLE 3. REMUNERATION AND OTHER BENEFIT
(a) EXXONMOBIL UAE shall pay to employee the sum of $17,800.00 (Seventeen Thousand, Eight Hundred
United States Dollars only) monthly basic salary, or equivalent depending on employee's home country and
currency preference.
(b) EXXONMOBIL UAE shall pay employee for the services rendered under this agreement by cheque
presented on a monthly basis Quality single or family housing shall be provided by EXXONMOBIL UAE or
in the alternative the sum of $2,900.00 Dollars per month shall be paid to you as Housing Allowance.
(c) The sum of $2,550.00 Dollars shall be paid to you for personal effects shipment and excess baggage
allowance.
(d) EXXONMOBIL UAE shall provide you access to some of the finest social and recreational facilities in
UAE.
(e ) EXXONMOBIL UAE will provide the employee with comprehensive health care for the terms of contract
and follow-on care for injuries suffered during the term of contract for employer and family.
(f) The sum of $2,380.00 Dollars per month shall be paid to you as Educational Assistance Benefit with
family status contracts.
(g) A $2,500.00 Dollars flat rate travel / entertainment allowance shall be paid by your employer for each
international trip. Travel shall be by business / first class. However for the purpose of commencement, the
cost of travel ticket shall be paid in addition to travel / entertainment allowance. Cost shall be substantiated
and shall be the rate charged at the period / time of employees. Travel ticket including that of employees’
family only on employees’ early notification to employer and as shall be requested by employee. Employee
shall also be entitled to maximum security including members of the state security service in housing
community.

SIGNED AND DELIVERED
Yours Sincerely,
Shaikh Abdulrahman Al-Khalifa
Human Resources Manager
For : EXXONMOBIL UAE
*****************************************************************************************************









samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Few days ago I received Linked In request from Exxon mobil Qatar and very next day received email stating they found my experience matching with their job requirements and sent online interview form.
> in that interview form the question were general and not include any technical questions.
> I sent my answers and next day received Job offer that include monthly salary 17,800 US$ + family status and relocation allowance. (I have 10 yrs. of experience in Mechanical field)
> 
> I am very surprised to see employment offer without any technical interview.
> 
> Does anybody have similar experience?
> 
> Please share your views.
> 
> BTW, the sender name is
> Thomas Hardley
> Head, Human Resources Dept.
> EXXONMOBIL QATAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## BedouGirl

No disrespect, but I have to say it never fails to surprise me that anyone, in this day and age, would really think they would get any form of job offer from any company of 'worth' without going through a formal interview process.


----------



## coralb

*same to me*

samkor11,

Thank you for your post. You opened my eyes.
I just received the same contract draft from Thomas Hardley for a nice and very well paid position in Exxon mobil Qatar and I confess that it is really look real!!






samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Few days ago I received Linked In request from Exxon mobil Qatar and very next day received email stating they found my experience matching with their job requirements and sent online interview form.
> in that interview form the question were general and not include any technical questions.
> I sent my answers and next day received Job offer that include monthly salary 17,800 US$ + family status and relocation allowance. (I have 10 yrs. of experience in Mechanical field)
> 
> I am very surprised to see employment offer without any technical interview.
> 
> Does anybody have similar experience?
> 
> Please share your views.
> 
> BTW, the sender name is
> Thomas Hardley
> Head, Human Resources Dept.
> EXXONMOBIL QATAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## joycesmith

Am a new member here , but I really would like to know the final outcome of the job saga , and I could help you get the official phone number of Exxon Mobil in Qatar


----------



## BedouGirl

joycesmith said:


> Am a new member here , but I really would like to know the final outcome of the job saga , and I could help you get the official phone number of Exxon Mobil in Qatar


The final outcome is that these offers are all a scam. I think most people could get the telephone number of Exxon in Qatar without too much difficulty, but I'm sure posters appreciate your offer of assistance.


----------



## mkhalid123

Does this company really exist or someone just using the name of the company, one thing i m not able to understand what is the advantage of spreading such a scam job opportunity?


----------



## Mich2014

Once they've got you interested, they'll ask you to pay money for something (postage/stamps/fax). That's why they do it.


----------



## Daneil

samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Few days ago I received Linked In request from Exxon mobil Qatar and very next day received email stating they found my experience matching with their job requirements and sent online interview form.
> in that interview form the question were general and not include any technical questions.
> I sent my answers and next day received Job offer that include monthly salary 17,800 US$ + family status and relocation allowance. (I have 10 yrs. of experience in Mechanical field)
> 
> I am very surprised to see employment offer without any technical interview.
> 
> Does anybody have similar experience?
> 
> Please share your views.
> 
> BTW, the sender name is
> Thomas Hardley
> Head, Human Resources Dept.
> EXXONMOBIL QATAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


A friend of mine in Malaysia received something similar. Realistic looking contracts. Travel plans, etc. He went pretty far in the process before realizing he had to buy his own medical insurance. Apparently that's the sting.

Regards,
Daneil


----------



## walidfekry

*exxon mobil*

Dear All
i need to know is they action after send to you the contract.whats the threads we shouldnt fall in ?what is the advantage of spreading such a scam job opportunity?


----------



## walidfekry

Dear All
i need to know is they action after send to you the contract.whats the threads we shouldnt fall in ?what is the advantage of spreading such a scam job opportunity?


----------



## samkor11

walidfekry said:


> Dear All
> i need to know is they action after send to you the contract.whats the threads we shouldnt fall in ?what is the advantage of spreading such a scam job opportunity?


Is it possible to get job job offer without interview?..just think and then proceed..


----------



## walidfekry

i assume to make interveiw at they local office in my country,after i pass it the local office start on travel procedures


----------



## BedouGirl

I will reiterate what I said before, this is a scam. Do not be taken in by it, do not pay money.


----------



## rodsan98

*Exxon Mobil Qatar Job Offer*



samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Few days ago I received Linked In request from Exxon mobil Qatar and very next day received email stating they found my experience matching with their job requirements and sent online interview form.
> in that interview form the question were general and not include any technical questions.
> I sent my answers and next day received Job offer that include monthly salary 17,800 US$ + family status and relocation allowance. (I have 10 yrs. of experience in Mechanical field)
> 
> I am very surprised to see employment offer without any technical interview.
> 
> Does anybody have similar experience?
> 
> Please share your views.
> 
> BTW, the sender name is
> Thomas Hardley
> Head, Human Resources Dept.
> EXXONMOBIL QATAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


A month ago, I had the same experience, contacted throught LinkedIn, job offer, questionnaire interview, well written contract (it seemed very real) and huge amount of money and benefits without any formal or technical interview, not even trough phone or skype. The emails had a signature footnote from 

Morris Kyle
Head, Human Resources Dept. 
ExxonMobil Qatar. 

Tel: +97470953951 

I called the number, real country code from Qatar, then this guy did not hear to me arabic or western, his accent similar to asian, he did not want to have a chat with me, he said only contact me by email. Then I knew it was a scam, looking deeply to the LinkedIn account, no profile at all only a gmail account. 
Pretty well elaborate scam, but I am still curious about it, what were they looking for? Maybe later steal your passport, your identity? Do not know? But as a wise old woman told me one day, you need to be careful of three things in life. Beautiful women, the Sea and Luck if is smiling to much to you.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
The scammers will ask you to pay for visa processing fees and fees for other incidental expenses.
That is how they make money from these scams.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aacm1986

*The same*

I just received the same Scam... The email as follow:

Consequently, upon your application for job engagement with our prestigious company “EXXONMOBIL QATAR” we are pleased to intimate you that you are hereby offered employment as (SENIOR PRODUCTION ENGINEER) with effect from 30th May, 2015.Attached is our employment contract agreement and the EXXONMOBIL QATAR employment form. On satisfaction of its conditions , please complete your acceptance by signing and returning the contract agreement and the employment form within 2 working days. This is a family status Employment Contract Agreement, your family will benefit from our company entitlement programs. All flight tickets,traveling allowances, educational assist benefits for employee's children at his/her home country or here in Qatar, well furnished housing Apartment will be provided for you and every member of your family.


All offers of employment are contingent upon verification of personal identity and work authorization as required by the Qatar immigration reform & control act of 2015. Further instructions and information will be communicated to you once we receive copies of signed contract agreement.


We look forward to seeing you carry out your duties diligently and conscientiously, we wish you many fruitful years of service and very successful career with our company.

Thank you for your cooperation.

Morris Kyle
Head, Human Resources Dept. 
ExxonMobil Qatar. 
Email: [email protected] exxonmobil-qa.com
Tel: +97470953951

Then they sent to me this other email:

We acknowledge receipt of the signed contract agreement terms and we are glad to have you among our team of professionals. 

The next procedure requires applying for Labour permit and residency visa. You have to contact the immigration lawyer [Omar Usman] from the State of Qatar Immigration Expatriates Department , the lawyer will assist and guide you on the procedures required for the application & approvals of your Labour permit papers,entry clearance and visa .

Below is the immigration lawyer's contact :

OMAR USMAN

PHONE : +97477325614

EMAIL : [email protected] immigrationqa.org

Send him an email, attach copy of your signed contract agreement in the email and call him for your Labour permit and entry clearance application and approval.

All employment procedures must be in line to the signed contract agreement and on confirmation that your immigration papers has been certified by the State of Qatar Immigration,we on our part will provide traveling tickets /allowances,mobilization benefits before you embark on your trip to Qatar. In essence , we mean that you are to take care of your visa/Labour permit/entry clearance procurement and shall be refunded in 14 working days after arrival in Qatar but all other traveling expenses such as air tickets,allowances, two Months salary advance,all your entitled allowances, etc shall be sent to you to your account before your departure and only after we confirm that you have procured your visa and Labour permit (PLEASE CHECK ARTICLE 4 OF YOUR CONTRACT AGREEMENT).

Prior to the release of your relocation papers,all flight arrangement will be made via our logistic department. The flight plan will determine the time of your departure and arrival (QATAR). The flight plan schedule will be communicated to you in due time.

Thank you for your cooperation

Morris Kyle
Head, Human Resources Dept. 
ExxonMobil Qatar. 
Email: [email protected] exxonmobil-qa.com
Tel: +97470953951

Then this "Omar" sent an invoice with the name: Kwame Danso, wich is the name of a place in Ghana, Africa.

So, at this time i realize on time about the Scam.... for the suspicios domains of the email adresses.

Regards


----------



## Alaa.mohamed

Gent's to keep you updated i just received the same email and for me i felt that this is my lucky day till discussed it with my wife and family and checked online to find your conversation and confirmed with the official website for Exxonmobil and as they declared on the first page to be aware about recruiting scams and announced they never ask for any under payments.
Note i was contacted by the same person Morris Kyle and was asked to contact Omar usman also 

Updated on 13 April 2015


----------



## mastr_n

I recive the same mail as well and after reading your comments im sure its scam but i will continue with this guy omar till ask about money


----------

